# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Batuta nga filmat shqiptare

## 2043

Mbaje more edepsez. nuk jane shakara keto. :djall i nevrikosur:

----------


## Station

Mbaje more se më pret dhe Selfo beu.....
Kapeni ejjjjjj kapeniiiiiiii. :i ngrysur:

----------


## POKO

mevlan shanaj  :buzeqeshje: 

parulla: kam sjell qymyr. eshte dushk edhe shkoze....
kondraparrulla: po shqop ke?      eshte nje cope.        fute brenda.

----------


## 2043

Temen te qelluar qe ben edhe ti.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Izadora

Dy te parat : filmi ku kishin fut mitralozet tek thaset e miellit .
Poko : Rrugicat qe kerkonin diell 




batuta e rradhes : 
he se nuk je nga ato biba ti qe dy te puthme dhe direkt gjendje civile

----------


## Arvima

Kur si futa nje grusht! Ke mo, Vasos e? E moj pse sta mbush syrin ee  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Kur si futa nje grusht! Ke mo, Vasos e? E moj pse sta mbush syrin ee


beni ecen vet ?   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arvima

> beni ecen vet ?


Nuk eshte ai  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arvima

> Dy te parat : filmi ku kishin fut mitralozet tek thaset e miellit .
> Poko : Rrugicat qe kerkonin diell 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batuta e rradhes : 
> he se nuk je nga ato biba ti qe dy te puthme dhe direkt gjendje civile


Kapedani?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Kapedani?


as ti s'ke gjet gje  :ngerdheshje:  

Na jep nje batut ndihmse te filmit tend , se une jam 99 % e sigurt qe eshte beni ecen vet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> batuta e rradhes : 
> he se nuk je nga ato biba ti qe dy te puthme dhe direkt gjendje civile



"Flutura në kabinën e 2043-shit" :ngerdheshje: 

"*Shko moj kukumjaçkë*".......gjeje Iza. :perqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> Dy te parat : filmi ku kishin fut mitralozet tek thaset e miellit .
> Poko : Rrugicat qe kerkonin diell 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batuta e rradhes : 
> he se nuk je nga ato biba ti qe dy te puthme dhe direkt gjendje civile


E mi me Ndricim Xhepen . Flutura ne gabinen e Station .  :buzeqeshje: 


Pse o kot po ri une ketu?
Hajde moj ti ketu moj.

----------


## Izadora

> "Flutura në kabinën e 2043-shit"
> 
> "*Shko moj kukumjaçkë*".......gjeje Iza.


Si me rrine syzet xhaxho , me shkoin ?
E ka gjet Arvima :-D

----------


## 2043

> Si me rrine syzet xhaxho , me shkoin ?
> E ka gjet Arvima :-D


sherr shei la fam.  :buzeqeshje: 
Po c'tu desh more dushman?

----------


## Izadora

> E mi me Ndricim Xhepen . Flutura ne gabinen e Station . 
> 
> 
> Pse o kot po ri une ketu?
> Hajde moj ti ketu moj.


Erdha po na sill nje batut ndihmse lol

----------


## 2043

> Erdha po na sill nje batut ndihmse lol


eeeeee ja se po te jap nje ndihme te vogel
Aty afrohet Ollga pastaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arvima

> as ti s'ke gjet gje : 
> D 
> 
> Na jep nje batut ndihmse te filmit tend , se une jam 99 % e sigurt qe eshte beni ecen vet


Une e gjeta , ja e tha Station  :ngerdheshje: 

Mazallah se ngaterrohesh ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## POKO

Velo: M'a mba pak Balon
Bariu: Kur do vish t'a marresh
Velo: Ja sa te cliroj Shqiperine dhe erdha...   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> Velo: M'a mba pak Balon
> Bariu: Kur do vish t'a marresh
> Velo: Ja sa te cliroj Shqiperine dhe erdha...


Po çke o POKO që ngatërohesh me partizanë të vegjël dhe të mëdhenjë??

Ti nuk i ke qejf ata bile me sa shohë në ç'do postim i quan këlysh. :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> eeeeee ja se po te jap nje ndihme te vogel
> Aty afrohet Ollga pastaj


pjesa e dyte ''zonja nga fashati ''



eshte se c'eshte njeri qe pret tek porta e kinemas , kush eshte ?

----------

